# A Sputtering Start Tests Knicks’ Patience



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The losses are accumulating, the discontent is deafening and now, at the Knicks’ latest low point, their presumed savior will greet them in the wrong place, at the wrong time, in the wrong uniform.
> 
> Hornets point guard Chris Paul would shore up a weak position for the Knicks, who are 3-7 despite adding Amar’e Stoudemire.
> 
> ...


http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/16/sports/basketball/16beck.html?_r=2&ref=basketball


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

This team needs something, as I watch them getting blown out in Denver, when the nuggets are on the second of a back to back.

Just embrassing.


----------

